# Looking for information on my new (to me) vintage Raleigh Technium.



## Ihavenopowerhere (Jun 2, 2017)

So I just picked up a bike on craigslist that says Raleigh USA Technium Pro on it. It also has a marking near the crank that says Easton E9 6000 Series Alloy. 

Using the standard google searches and checking sites like this https://rhinocameragear.com/products/rhino-arc I have not been able to detrmine what years these models were made/sold. I am also curious what the pro and 6000 series Alloy means about the build (assuming it's alluminum alloy frame with the steel lugs and rear triangle. 

It has Shimano 105 Components

No serial # to be found anywhere. 

I have attached a few photos if that helps at all!


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

when i hear "technium," i think, "aluminum frame." 

i would assume the same here. you can use a magnet to verify.

vintage aluminum frames are generally valued lower than vintage chromoly.

i've never owned a technium, as i prefer steel, but identifying the year should not be difficult.

the components should have 2-digit date codes on them that you can lookup here.

if/when you change the rear brake cable and housing, leave the old bare and headless cable in the top tube so you can easily route the new housing through it with no fuss. if you remove both cable and housing before routing the new stuff, you may find installation difficult.


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a new Raleigh Techium bike, the "Chill" mountain bike model. I think I bought it in the mid-to-late 1980's. Same materials and construction, aluminum tubes with bonded steel lugs and steel stays, wishbone seat stays.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Probably plain-gauge 6061 tubes, soft and ductile. With lugs, the frame is glued togeter, rather than welded or brazed. Look closely for loose tubes at the lugs.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

most likely late 80s...

almost every google search for 'Raleigh Technium' comes up with something about bikes from ca. 1988...

1988 Raleigh Technium Pro

aluminum tubing using thermally-bonded epoxy lugs...


----------

